

Shutdown Day - kirubakaran
http://www.shutdownday.org/

======
kirubakaran
Is it just me or does the power icon look a lot like a vagina?

~~~
noonespecial
Uuumm, Slashdot is over here:

<http://slashdot.org>

;)

~~~
kirubakaran
Come on buddy, the resemblance of that pic in the website is uncanny.

~~~
noonespecial
Heh, I'm just yankin yer chain. :)

You must have been that kid that always made it hilarious to do the "what do
you see in that cloud?" game in Jr. High.

